# Name this fish



## hardwaterjake (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok, You may have read Americanforkdude's fish reort over the weekend! It was good fun! Anyways he caught what I thought was a rainbow at the end of saturday 20 inches. But, it had bigger eyes, dark grey fins (almost black), and some really pretty dark color to its skin. Beautiful fish! Anyways I would not have thought much more of it, but when I started to cut it open to clean salmon eggs starting popping out. They were orange of course, but unlike trout eggs which come hooked together in the sac all conjoined they were individual. Just like if someone emptied a bottle of salmon eggs into it. Are there kokanee in Piute? Could this be a hybrid of some sort? Let me know! I saved the eggs for later! I will poet a pic if that will help anyone! Thanks


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

BRING ON THE PIC!!!!    :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## fishing#1 (Sep 10, 2007)

I think that it was a rainbow but the eggs where ready to come out that is the reason that thay 
where not all in a bunch like when you clean the fish. I hope that I am right.


----------



## hardwaterjake (Jan 19, 2008)

fishing#1 said:


> I think that it was a rainbow but the eggs where ready to come out that is the reason that thay
> where not all in a bunch like when you clean the fish. I hope that I am right.


They were also alot larger than the other eggs I saw in the other fish! Alot bigger!!!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Without a picture, I'm going to guess it's a female Brookie.
I say this because a lot of these fish were stocked last fall.


----------



## BRN (Sep 18, 2007)

Most likely a rainbow.
The reason the eggs were large and "not hooked together" is because they are fairly ripe and ready for release. It does seem a bit early (February) for a rainbow female to be fully ripe, but certainly within the realm of normal variation. The only other spring-spawners in Piute are cutthroat trout, but they are much less abundant and usually don't spawn as early as rainbows. If you fish Piute in late March and early April, just about every female rainbow you catch will spew eggs if you squeeze too hard. (Doing this on purpose to a fish you release is illegal, by the way. You can take the eggs of a legally harvested fish.)


----------



## hardwaterjake (Jan 19, 2008)

That is more than likely the case! Thanks


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

You could still post a picture.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

BrookTroutKid said:


> You could still post a picture.


ya, what he said!


----------



## hardwaterjake (Jan 19, 2008)

look at americanforkdude's post about otter, piute, yuba. The fish in question is the top fish in the lineup in the ice. I hope this helps


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

hardwaterjake said:


> look at americanforkdude's post about otter, piute, yuba. The fish in question is the top fish in the lineup in the ice. I hope this helps


if I'm looking at the right fish, it sure looks like a rainbow.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Rainbow for sure.


----------



## brandonlarson (Oct 18, 2007)

looks like a male rainbow to me, the males can get darker as spawning time approaches.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

brandonlarson said:


> looks like a male rainbow to me, the males can get darker as spawning time approaches.


yes but typically don't have salmon sized eggs in them, or do they?? :shock:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sure they do. I caught a pair of bows out of Yuba that had huge orange eggs spewing from them last year. That's when they're ready.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Sure they do. I caught a pair of bows out of Yuba that had huge orange eggs spewing from them last year. That's when they're ready.


males????


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

:lol: Good point. I should pay more attention when I read. *\-\*


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it's a sturgeon. If not a sturgeon than definitely a halibut. But I'm still thinking sturgeon.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

You know it's a cuttbrown lakebrook. Quit trying to stir things up. :wink:


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

LOAH said:


> You know it's a cuttbrown lakebrook. Quit trying to stir things up. :wink:


everyone knows that the cuttbrown lakebow was only ever found in Mill Meadows Reservoir and that the current population of brownbows have replaced them. :roll:

Get your facts straight before you start typing...


----------

